# Cat keeps taking collar off....



## katwill10 (Jan 25, 2007)

Does anyone else's cat keep removing their collar? He seems perfectly fine when I put it on, but then he always detaches it, so we just go back and forth. I saw him do it once, and he is very adept at it...definitely not an accident. (I am hoping to attach a bell to it so that he won't sneak up on two of my other cats and jump on them from behind. He is a new edition and he is annoying them, esp. because he does it when they are going for the litterbox!) 

He does have one of those quick release collars. He is indoor-only, but I would feel very nervous about putting another kind of collar on him, just in case, especially because he and my kitten love to wrestle (but this is not when his collar has come off in the past). Maybe I am leaving it too loose? I can fit about 2 fingers under it.

Thanks, 
Karie


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Some cats don't like wearing them. If he's indoor-only, he could go without it. Are you keeping it on him in the event he escapes?


----------



## -Ann- (Jun 30, 2006)

Cooper was that way when he was younger. I was putting that thing back on him at least 5 times a day. I finally just gave up and let him go without it. He's an indoor kitty and when he does dart outside it's only to eat the grass right by the front door. He never ventures past there.

Now that he's a little older, we decided to try it again. If he gets out I just want it to be clear he's not a stray, KWIM? He pulled it off a few times but then he gave up. Now he wears it without a problem. I win!! :lol:


----------



## katwill10 (Jan 25, 2007)

Congratulations on winning that battle!  Yes, I was hoping to have the collar on him in case he escapes, but mostly he is making my two oldest cats on edge by sneaking up on them and jumping on them from behind...he seems to get great joy from this behavior, and I thought the bell on the collar would alert the other two that Ripley was in the area. He stalks them almost like he is stalking a bird, and he spends ALOT of his time doing this...when he is not playing with the kitten, basically. :roll:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I still use a regular collar on my cats, it's never really been a problem except when it was really loose. But you should be able to fit about 2 fingers under the collar so that seems fine. 

If you have a regular collar, maybe you can try using that when you are home and supervising them so he can't take it off. Maybe that will give him the idea those stay on :?:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

If you're putting the collar on with a bell to alert the other cats it's probably not necessary. Older cats have a hierarchy and will put young whipper snappers in their place when they've had enough. 

Have your kitty microchipped so if he ever escapes its a sure fire way of him getting identified and returned if someone finds him & is scanned.


----------



## katwill10 (Jan 25, 2007)

Yes, I was thinking the dominant cat, Squirt, would be quick to put Ripley in his place, but there is an awful lot of yowling and "posturing" and hissing. Plus, they just sit there and stare at each other until the other one finally moves or one gets irritated. (And then they seem to encounter each other again 5 minutes later, and it starts again). My other older cat, Dizzy, will always be the lowest cat on the totem pole as he has not a dominant bone in his body. It's funny, too, because he is so much bigger than the other cats! Mainly I was worried about the surprise attacks at the litterbox, which I try to thwart whenever I can. 

I will get him microchipped.  

Thanks,
Karie


----------

